# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Problemy z kolanem

## krzysztoflos

Witam wszystkich mam pewien problem z kolanem (czasem barkiem) - mam 22 lata .Ale od początku na początku tego roku bolały mnie lędźwie i sztywniały pośladki przy siedzeniu dłuzszym na fotelu  :Smile:  Bóle przeszły ,ale nagle pojawił się wysięk w kolanie - kolano obrzękniete,problemy z podnoszeniem nogi ,z chodzeniem po schodach itd. Poszedłem najpierw do lekarza rodzinnego on dał zwykłe maście ,jakieś antybiotyki i badanie krwi - na którym wyszło ,że mam ob 45 a CRP 75 - ale to nic nie pomagało ,więc poszedłem do lekarza ortopedy ,który stwierdził wysięk w kolanie ,ale najpierw leczył mnie lekami i maściami ,które coś tam ulżyły ale nie za dużo . Na koniec lutego miałem drugie badanie krwi które wykazało ze CRP spadło na 68 a OB podwyzszyło sie na 56 - ad. Różnice w badaniach między tym okresem - Leukocyty - 7,94 na 7,40 , Erytrocyty 5,15 na 4,88 , Hemoglobina 14,9 na 13,7 Hematokryt 42,8 na 39,9 , MCV 83,1 na 81,8 , MCH 28,9 na 28,1 , MCHC 34,8 na 34,3 , Płytki krwi 46,3 na 42,4 i to na tyle  :Smile:  Czynnik reumatoidalny wyszedł mi 13 . W marcu byłem w szpitalu gdzie tenże ortopeda ściągnął mi płyn z kolana , wynik na sprawdzenie czy jest bakteria wyszedł jałowy - kazał brać Trosicam i rozciągać nogę itd. Na początku choroby czesto miałem problemy ogólne z chodzeniem, bóle przy wstawaniu - teraz są mniejsze albo zanikły. Ale po miesiącu choroby bolały barki - najpierw jeden ,potem drugi i do tej pory za bardzo nie mogę lezec jakby na nich bo potem bolą ; gdy podnoszę rece do góry to jest ból mniejszy,większy w barku i w okolicach zginania łokcia - tak jakby nie było siły duzej . Niby się polepszyło,ale poszedłem do reumatologa który każe brać sterydy Metypred - do tej pory za bardzo nie wiem jaka jest diagnoza ,ale podejrzewam jakieś większe zapalenie mięśni i stawów .
Czasem jednak odczuwam tkliwość przy dotykaniu kolana i jego zewnetrznej strony - tak jakby bolały kości ,ale może to być ból mięsni? Jak leże na łózku i chce wyprostować noge albo ja pozginac to własnie czuje ból z zewnetrznej strony tego kolana w którym był robiony wysięk . Ostatnimi czasy zdarzaja mi sie stany podgorączkowe typu 36,8 37,3 i normalne temperatury. I ogólnie jest problem ze zginaniem nogi - od stopy do góry - ale tylko w pozycji stojacej - jak chodze i noga się chwile zastoi to jest jej ciezko sie tak zgiąc - czy to moze byc jakis torbiel?
Jeszcze jedno pytanie - w ostatnim czasie zauwazyłem tez małe kreseczki krwi na kale - czy to moze byc po lekach czy po jakichs problemach typu zylaki ?
Chyba nie mam więcej pytan - moze ktoś chciałby odpowiedziec - w razie czego doprecyzuje co i jak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wydaje mi się, że powinieneś poczytać o metodzie mckenziego mckenzie.pl i zastosować ją. Ona jest dobra na bóle kręgosłupa i kończyn bo szuka przyczyny i źródła bólu. Potem wykonujesz indywidualnie dobrane ćwiczenia, które pomagają zwalczyć ból. Zresztą najlepiej to wejdź sobie na strone i poczytaj

----------


## Nonkka

a gdzie w stolicy mozna zbadac kolana?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Rex Medica Sport w zasadzie od ręki można wykonać całą diagnostykę kolan. Ja po wypadku miałem u nich diagnostyke obu kolan, bo niby w szpitalu badali i nic nie wyszło, a kolana bolały. Teraz aktualnie jestem już na etapie leczenia. I bardzo cieszę się, że zdecydowałam się na prywatne badania.

----------

